# Groups of rats - Lancashire



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Contact/organisation details: PM me. 
Location: Wigan/Lancashire
Number of groups: 5

Group: 1
Number of rats: 4
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3 I would say less than 6 months, one of the Russian Blues is quite a bit older.
Name(s): None
Colours: 2 x Russian Blue, 1 x Black dumbo, 1 x Black Hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued from a feeder breeder who quit due to ill health.
Temperament: Good, bit squeaky and soapy when in season though!
Medical problems: none, but the older doe does have a little nasal breathing noise occasionally.
Will the group be split: Into minimum of pairs
Transport available: Within reason.
Other:

Group: 2
Number of rats: 8
Sex: Male
Age(s): all around 4-5 months except the Russian Blue rex who was described as a 'stud' buck and is older.
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 x Russian Blue Rex, 2 x Russian Blue Dumbo, 1 x Black hooded, 1 x very faded Roan, 2 x black Dumbo (1 Rex), 1 x Russian Blue Agouti
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued from a feeder breeder who quit due to ill health.
Temperament: Good, some are quite licky now, but can be hard to pick up at times.
Medical problems: none, bar the smooth Black Dumbo who has an old minor head tilt, and the Russian Blue Agouti has a very kinked and knobbly tail!
Will the group be split: yes to pairs/trios
Transport available: Within reason.
Other:

Russian Blue Agouti buck








Russian Blue Dumbo








Faded Roan








Black Hooded









Group: 3
Number of rats: 4
Sex: Female
Age(s): 12+ months
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 x Siamese rex, 1 x Black rex, 1 x PEW and 1 x Russian Blue
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued from a feeder breeder who quit due to ill health.
Temperament: Good, mrs PEW is a little skitty at times though when freeranging.
Medical problems: None, bar the Russian Blue lady has a knobbly tail.
Will the group be split: Minimum of pairs.
Transport available: Within reason
Other:

Group: 4
Number of rats: 5
Sex: Male
Age(s): Will be 6 weeks on 21st August
Name(s): none
Colours: 3 x Agouti 2 x Siamese
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: handed into rescue after their mother died during birthing, luckily we found a foster doe in time 
Temperament: Will be bomproof.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: Minimum of pairs/trios
Transport available: Within reason
Other:

Group: 
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Female
Age(s): Will be 6 weeks on 21st August
Name(s): None
Colours: 1 x Siamese, 1 x Agouti with white toes
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: handed into rescue after their mother died during birthing, luckily we found a foster doe in time 
Temperament: Will be bomproof.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: Within reason
Other:

Pics will be added within a few days. 
All rats subject to rehoming questionnaire and contract being filled in.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Just bumping x


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

3 X Agouti Bucks from group 4 reserved, the rest are still looking for homes.


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, got your reply on the thread i created earlier on, very interested to come and have a look at what you have there. I'm looking for a pair of rats. Do you have pictures of the last group you mention, the pair? Thanks!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya

The last group are currently reserved, all the rest are remaining though.


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, well i am interested to come and probably reserve 2 rats from group 2, would you split them? The russian blue agouti and the balck hooded one look really nice. When would i be able to come along and check them out? Thanks


----------

